# New Member Sob (some Other Brand)



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello everyone







,
I have been lurking for a long while and just decided to introduce my self. i dont have an outback but I do have an 08 Skyline Malibu 2810 which is exactly the same as the 28rsds except for the stickers I think. Anyway ya'll have great topics and advice so i thought i would drop in. If this is not ok I understand but this really seems like a great site and if i had known about it before hand well who knows...

I have a DW and 3 great girls that love camping and we get out as much as possible. our TV is a 06 Ram 1500 HEMI and we have been exploring Texas as much as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site! I saw the Malibus awhile back and they deffenatly appear to be the same if not even made at the same plant. You know you could always order the graphics for a 28 outback and no one would even know


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Of course you can Join. Welcome! Nice looking camper.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like an OutBack to me . Even if its not we welcome SOB'ers anyway


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site....you will find no shortage of advice or opinions, both of which are always given with the best intent. These are some smart folks and they have many great ideas for making our trailers and the trip more enjoyable.......

Kirk


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Goshen, IN (Keystone) and Elkhart, IN (Skyline) are 10 miles apart.

Do I smell a mole, perhaps?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't worry, I'm sure you can purchase the OB decals and change them









Seriously, welcome to the site!!! The trailer does bear an amazing resemblence to our 28 RSDS









Best I can tell, the difference in them is very minimal so I'm sure all of the mods will still work


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, MALIBUTAY!*

Glad you found us. And welcome aboard!









That trailer certainly does look familiar. Exactly the same!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Malibutay to the forum, that trailer looks so much like a Outback I would have had to take a double take. Is it made by Keystone? The tank cover is the same as a Outback too. This is the place to get any question answered from some of the friendliest people around.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









Yes, you can join and be welcomed even if you have SOB.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We looked at Malibu's a few months ago and yes they are very much like if not an Outback! they were nice and the electric slides are nice! Put OB stickers on it and call it a Outbackbu or Malibuback or...oh never mind! Welcome to your new family!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Welcome Malibutay to the forum, that trailer looks so much like a Outback I would have had to take a double take. Is it made by Keystone? The tank cover is the same as a Outback too. This is the place to get any question answered from some of the friendliest people around.


The Malibu's at the dealer I drive by occasionally have a 2 piece tank cover (like the early OB's







)! Not sure if they will learn faster than Keystone!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

In my humble opinion, "Outbackers" is a mindset, not necessarily a trailer.

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet rig. Where ya from?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the family!
Nice looking TT!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's the best looking SOB I have ever seen









Congrats and welcome to OBDC.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yep! Looks just like our 28krs without the ramp
















to Outbackers! 

You are most welcome here...Glad you found us









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

You can always add an _*Outbackers.com*_ decal with your forum handle.







Here's the link for ordering them.

Click Here

Regardless.... Welcome!

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoaaaa, it's like the Star Wars clones all over again........









Welcome to site, it will be interesting to hear more about your TT if you get the Mod Bug.

Carl


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The other 20 people already told you that you're welcome on the site. Welcome aboard.

The Outbackers spirit wouldn't be the same if we were camper snobs and didn't allow others to join. You have a nice camper and enjoy spending time with your family and little girls. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family!! Are you from TX? You know, there's a rally at the end of the month in Fredricksburg







There still may be room...........

Scott & Michelle


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!
It's really nice to be here and it will be interesting to see the differences in these tts along the lines of customer service or quality of construction. I hope for the best and from some of the threads I read the OBs are very well made and the customer service is great or I guess they wouldn't have such a great following or even a website with such dedicated owners.

I am heading out to do some training and won't be back till mid Oct but it would have been great to go to Fredericksburg since it is only 2 hrs from us here in San Angelo. It would have been nice to meet some of you in person. Oh well I will have plenty of time to do that I hope.
[/quote]


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome fellow Outback-Malibuer.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad you found us, we sure do have a good time around here, and look forward to hearing more from you!

HEIDI


----------

